# Probleme de lecture d'une bibliothèque Itunes partagée



## mistermi (30 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai partagé la bibliothèque ITunes de mon IMac pour pouvoir y accéder avec mes autres machines. Tout est beau dans le meilleur des mondes, saufavec mon Ipad 2.

J'ai bien récupéré ma bibliothèque sur le IPad, le problème est que lors que lance la lecture d'un morceau, il n'est pas lu et ITunes passe au morceaux suivant et ainsi de suite.

Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà croisé ce genre de comportement et aurait trouvé une soluce ?

Merci du coup de main.


----------

